
Pointless Firesheep countermeasure, BlackSheep - inaequitas
http://petter-haggholm.livejournal.com/234042.html
======
jonafato
I get what is being said here, and I somewhat agree with it. Telling people
something bad happens doesn't actually do anything to stop a bad thing from
happening. And yes, having everyone use HTTPS all the time would be a better
way to combat firesheep. But the fact is that not everyone is going to do this
unless it becomes the out-of-the-box standard for web browsers.

However, blacksheep is not useless as the author suggests. If I am in a
Starbucks using wifi, I might be using HTTPS for everything. I also might be
using blacksheep. In that case, when alerted that a firesheep user is around,
I might make use of the DoS tactics found here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884176>. This allows me to protect other
less tech savvy users from firesheep evil-doers, and more importantly, screw
with people who are screwing with people.

